# 1.0GPF urinal diaphragm for a 1.6toilet?



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So, anyone try a 1.0 GPF urinal flushometer in a traditional 1.6gpf toilet? I've got a commercial restaurant with a effed up septic system and I'm really dialing down their water use. I've got 1.28 diaphragms in there now, but thinking of getting more aggressive. I know there are dual 1.1/1.6 retrofits but no one ever takes the time to lift up on the handle. 

These toilets could be prime candidates as there are very few fittings before the final straight shot of 40' to the septic tank.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So, anyone try a 1.0 GPF urinal flushometer in a traditional 1.6gpf toilet? I've got a commercial restaurant with a effed up septic system and I'm really dialing down their water use. I've got 1.28 diaphragms in there now, but thinking of getting more aggressive. I know there are dual 1.1/1.6 retrofits but no one ever takes the time to lift up on the handle.
> 
> These toilets could be prime candidates as there are very few fittings before the final straight shot of 40' to the septic tank.


Believe it or not, sometimes you need the water for septic to work properly... its the chemicals that kill the septic ssytem... about dialing down the chemicals going into same?? Is there a pre holding tank before septic to diluate ??


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Believe it or not, sometimes you need the water for septic to work properly... its the chemicals that kill the septic ssytem... about dialing down the chemicals going into same?? Is there a pre holding tank before septic to diluate ??


Thanks RJ! It's just yur basic combination system! Kitchen goes to a 1200 gallon grease interceptor then this effluent catches the sanitary main then heads to the 3000 gallon septic inlet. Septic systems are one of my specialties. In fact, this system is in week 3 of an 8 week bio-remediation program im doing for the failing leach beds. And although I'm not expecting any miracles it's been positive results thus far. This restaurant spends $1k/week in pumping and has for 4 + years. 

A new system as per new regulations would be $104,000.00 on a property they don't own. So I've been looking at their water use and I can easily cut it down by 60%. So was tryin to find out how aggressive I can get. Ill probably try putting one on tomorrow or tues just to see what happens.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Thanks RJ! It's just yur basic combination system! Kitchen goes to a 1200 gallon grease interceptor then this effluent catches the sanitary main then heads to the 3000 gallon septic inlet. Septic systems are one of my specialties. In fact, this system is in week 3 of an 8 week bio-remediation program im doing for the failing leach beds. And although I'm not expecting any miracles it's been positive results thus far. This restaurant spends $1k/week in pumping and has for 4 + years.
> 
> A new system as per new regulations would be $104,000.00 on a property they don't own. So I've been looking at their water use and I can easily cut it down by 60%. So was tryin to find out how aggressive I can get. Ill probably try putting one on tomorrow or tues just to see what happens.


sounds like the planning/zoning commision screwed up.. resturant or building with that kind of waste won't be allowed on limited space for septic system... had a small strip mall.. one a pizza place, next door, dryclean place, next.. liqouer store... on shared septic... what a mess... finally got sewer installed.. had to dig thru each seepage bed to connect... thankfully I'm on backhoe with downwind... the guy below... oh well..


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

They also make a duel flush that is battery operated. It actually times how long you are in front of the eye and flushes accordingly. No need to count on people to push the right button. I put in a couple dozen of them in a very large bowling alley and haven't had any call backs on them yet.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> sounds like the planning/zoning commision screwed up.. resturant or building with that kind of waste won't be allowed on limited space for septic system... had a small strip mall.. one a pizza place, next door, dryclean place, next.. liqouer store... on shared septic... what a mess... finally got sewer installed.. had to dig thru each seepage bed to connect... thankfully I'm on backhoe with downwind... the guy below... oh well..


Yuuuuup! Spot on RJ! This entire unincorporated city next to Riverside was supposed to be annexed back in the mid 90's but that never happened. Meanwhile no sewer to this day within 4 miles and the entire parking lot of this shopping center is pretty much 80-90% leach beds. 

Plus the water table is at 10' in the wet season. As of our perc tests 3 months ago....the water was at 17'. So that's why the repair was so expensive with lift station and shallow leach bed.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> They also make a duel flush that is battery operated. It actually times how long you are in front of the eye and flushes accordingly. No need to count on people to push the right button. I put in a couple dozen of them in a very large bowling alley and haven't had any call backs on them yet.


Thanks! Ill check out sloans website.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Dialing the water down to 1gpf is risky...

Your going to save them on water but they will be spending more on all the plugged toilets and plugged drains...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber patt said:


> Dialing the water down to 1gpf is risky...
> 
> Your going to save them on water but they will be spending more on all the plugged toilets and plugged drains...


My thoughts zackly...


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Shootin has a jetter, right? Less money to the pumping company and more to him. Sounds like a win to me!! 😜


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Letterrip said:


> Shootin has a jetter, right? Less money to the pumping company and more to him. Sounds like a win to me!! 😜


Like Redwood said a post earlier....My thoughts zackly!:laughing:


----------

